# San Diego Lowrider Clubs



## chris montano (Jul 21, 2006)

anyone know where to find lowrider clubs in san diego?


----------



## 1newwave (Jun 5, 2006)

Are you trying to join one?


----------



## chris montano (Jul 21, 2006)

yes not exactly now but soon


----------



## chris montano (Jul 21, 2006)

does anyone know of any in san diego county?


----------



## 1newwave (Jun 5, 2006)

Try Chicano Park saturdays or sundays. Also you will find them cruising on Highland Ave National City, 3rd St Chula Vista or Escondido. The San Diego Lowrider Car Club Council meets at Our Lady of Guadalupe Church every other thursday,Hope thats enough INFO!


----------



## A&W (Feb 27, 2005)

KLIQUE San Diego


----------



## AWSOM69 (Feb 6, 2002)

GROUPE - San Diego Chapter


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

build the car, go to some shows and the clubs will ask you. better to get know people before looking into a club.


----------



## UFAMEA (Apr 21, 2003)

san diego chapter


----------



## shawngoodtimer sd (Apr 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chris montano_@Jul 21 2006, 08:09 PM~5819841
> *anyone know where to find lowrider clubs in san diego?
> *


GOODTIMES CC/THE CROWD/KNEE DEEP/SO HIGH/GROUPE/KLIQUE/THE IS ALOT OF CLUBS U CAN FIND US AT 43RD STREET EVERY SUNDAY FROM 8PM TILL 11PM THAT IS WHERE IT GOES DOWN AT


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AWSOM69_@Jul 21 2006, 11:58 PM~5820796
> *GROUPE - San Diego Chapter
> *


----------



## teach (Nov 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by A&W_@Jul 21 2006, 08:24 PM~5819944
> *KLIQUE San Diego
> *


----------



## modiol (Jun 2, 2002)

http://www.amigoscarclub.com/

http://sandiegocc.com/

Oldies Car Club San Diego


----------



## kandi66 (Jul 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OrangeCounty58_@Jul 22 2006, 12:00 AM~5820808
> *build the car, go to some shows and the clubs will ask you. better to get know people before looking into a club.
> *


That's a fact especialy if there is family involved


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OrangeCounty58_@Jul 22 2006, 12:00 AM~5820808
> *build the car, go to some shows and the clubs will ask you. better to get know people before looking into a club.
> *



What he said! :cheesy: 


RIDE SOLO! :biggrin: 

Hit me up and I'll show you around! A lot of GREAT clubs in SD too many to choose from but you should get to know them first. I have much love and respect for all of them.


----------



## sicksided (Mar 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by UFAMEA_@Jul 22 2006, 12:06 AM~5820826
> *san diego chapter
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OrangeCounty58_@Jul 22 2006, 12:00 AM~5820808
> *build the car, go to some shows and the clubs will ask you. better to get know people before looking into a club.
> *


True......it's like getting getting married to a chick you better get to know her first.....she might be CLAIMING SOMETHING THAT LATER ON YOU FIND OUT THAT SHE REALLY AINT.......some of these clubs are only after you for your car...watch out for those, that aint the one you wanna get in to.


----------



## SUNNYD (Dec 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AWSOM69_@Jul 21 2006, 10:58 PM~5820796
> *GROUPE - San Diego Chapter
> *


CLEAN RANFLAS! :thumbsup:


----------



## stonedraiders1213 (Aug 30, 2003)

Theres alot of cool homies out there in SD. Im from LA and stationed here in Camp Pendleton and meet alot of cool guys from the SD are. Klique C.C, City C.C, San Diego C.C, Crowd C.C, UCE C.C. I even meet some of the homies her in north county like Nuestro Estilo C.C. Outsiders C.C. Impala\'s C.C, They are all cool as hell. You just have to be willing and motivated to be part and not 50% in and 50% out. 


Techniques Car Club Foever
35 to Life


----------



## NOTORIOUS68 (Nov 8, 2004)

Just go out on SunDay nights either 43rd or peter pipers , if you need help just hit me up :thumbsup:


----------



## destinyrider (May 2, 2005)

ill be in san diego a few days before the supershow and il be leaving to vegas on saturday morning are some of the clubs rolling that way on saturday if so i would like to cruise up there with you guys


----------

